# [FT] What We would Love to Buy



## Natti (16 February 2013)

just thought this would be a fun little topic as horses can be expensive! So, show us what you would love to buy, but haven't. I'll start off with this head collar: 
	
	
		
		
	


	





and this grooming kit:


----------



## Enfys (17 February 2013)

Smart blue kit   Mostly my grooming kit is pink, and childsize, or whatever I find in the salesbin 

For me a Stratus Express would be lovely :

http://www.fletchershorsetrailers.com/bison-trailers.html

Not going to happen, more likely just a new stock trailer 

But one of these will have to suffice


----------



## Natti (17 February 2013)

I love how the sale price on the Stratus is almost $40,000


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2013)

Too many things to post about I'd take up pages and pages! 
Most recently though I've seen a lovely batman headcollar on facebook by a lady who makes them to sell (think it's sarahs equine fashions), someone posted earlier about the spongebob squarepants one so I had to go look didn't I....
I think I need to start playing the lottery for all the stuff I want to buy 

When I was a teenager I used to sit with horsey catalouges and write out massive lists of (totally needless) things I wanted to buy then work out the total cost... well you can see where this is going ha ha!


----------



## Emma1991 (19 February 2013)

THIS! With it's hefty price tag of £1600 though I don't think it'll ever happen!







THIS! But at £300 I'll have to dream on!







I also wouldn't mind a house with a tonne of land and an arena of my own and stable of my own too!


----------



## Pippity (19 February 2013)

A horse? 

15-16hh cob, 8+yrs, novice ride.

I'll keep on saving up my pennies and, one day...


----------



## Natti (19 February 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			When I was a teenager I used to sit with horsey catalouges and write out massive lists of (totally needless) things I wanted to buy then work out the total cost... well you can see where this is going ha ha! 

Click to expand...

Haha, I do that  It's pretty funny some of the stuff that you wanted to buy when you were younger


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2013)

Natti said:



			Haha, I do that  It's pretty funny some of the stuff that you wanted to buy when you were younger 

Click to expand...

I remember being totally obsessed with anything sheepskin, sheepskin saddle cloths, nosebands, girth protecters etc etc... I had absolutely no use for them but I loved the feel of them and the likelyhood is had I actually bought them the pony wouldn't have got a look in because I would have been cuddling the softness instead of using it for what it was made for ha ha!
I did have some fairly sensible "wish buys" though and ended up getting a lovely big grooming kit/mounting block box and a huge amount of grooming kit to fill it with. After I took a break from the horses I gave it all to my sister who'd just bought a horse.... less than 6 months later I got one too and the shopping began again


----------



## Natti (19 February 2013)

Haha, I was like your sheepskin but with anything multi-coloured! Anything that had at least 2 colours I wanted it  I, again, didn't have any use for it though, mainly because I didn't own a horse! I wish I had some sensible 'wish buys', most of the stuff I want it because it looks nice, not because it's useful haha


----------



## FairyLights (19 February 2013)

http://www.horseboxes.com/images/top.gif


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2013)

Natti said:



			Haha, I was like your sheepskin but with anything multi-coloured! Anything that had at least 2 colours I wanted it  I, again, didn't have any use for it though, mainly because I didn't own a horse! I wish I had some sensible 'wish buys', most of the stuff I want it because it looks nice, not because it's useful haha 

Click to expand...

I was always very matchy matchy, everything had to be some shade of blue... I didn't have a horse either just helped out at my local stables ha ha! 
I'd love to still be matchy matchy but tbh I don't have the funds to be particular about stuff like that and if it's a dodgey colour but cheaper I just have to grit my teeth and bear it  I do draw the line at buying my very manly horse anything pink though but that's more coz I don't like pink ha ha!


----------

